# 2017 Cruze LT Hatch “Silver Streak”



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Bought a 2017 Cruze Hatch LT automatic about 3 weeks ago and this will be my place to show it off. I will be doing it slowly and logging what I can using HPTuners and Dash Command. The plan is to return to complete stock and then run it record results. Then add the cold air intake, run it, record results. Upper charge pipe...you get the drift. 
I have done some things, fairly minor, quick things to make it run better. A list below of things to do in no particular order. 

Cold Air Intake
Upper charge pipe 
Lower charge pipe
Lowering springs
Exhaust, cat back
Downpipe
Trifecta or BNR tune
...other performance related items







































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice.

Just like mine, except mine's stock, and already has 37,000 miles on it.


----------



## Cheko357 (Aug 6, 2017)

Looks good. What did you do to the bowtie replaced or did you vinyl wrap?


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Nope. Bought new ones front and rear. Also replaced Cruze and LT with black also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

I like it! I like the hatch more and more, very tasteful so far! Can't wait for the results. Does anyone know the parasitic loss of the auto vs manual?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Looking good. I have to say, I am a fan of the hatch  

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you. I just got my replacement intake pipe from AEM. The original one had some burnt through welds. Sent me a new one pretty quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

I forgot. My upper charge pipe from ZZP will be here some time today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Did a little test a little bit ago. Is this information helpful to anyone? Trying to do some runs using dash command as my timer then do the same run and log it using HPTuners. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Dash Command.
















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31G9awIp9Ls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

I ordered the GMPP fog lights, suspension package, and illuminated front emblem. The place emailed me back saying that the fog lights and illuminated emblem has not been released by GM yet. 
So for now I am only getting the suspension package. 
Updates to follow when installing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

None of these parts have been released by GM yet so now trying to find alternative sources. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Ordered a 3 way ODBII 3-way plug so, in theory I will be able to log using HPTuners, DashCommand and Ultragauge. That way I can monitor and log times and make sure they all jive together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

lmiller0810 said:


> Ordered a 3 way ODBII 3-way plug so, in theory I will be able to log using HPTuners, DashCommand and Ultragauge. That way I can monitor and log times and make sure they all jive together.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just arrived!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

GMPP Exhaust has arrived! Picking up car from dealer tomorrow.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

So here is the plan. The car is in the shop now for a CEL and the door lock button on the exterior handle not working. But the car is completely stock. I will, hopefully, bring it back home tomorrow.

I will be finding a 1/4 mile straight and doing 2 passes, thoughts?

2 passes stock
2 passes with AEM CAI
2 passes with BNR throttle body spaced
2 passes with AEM CAI and BNR spacer
2 passes with AEM CAI and GMPP Exhaust
2 passes with GMPP Exhaust and BNR spacer
2 passes with AEM CAI and BNR spacer and GMPP Exhaust 

All being data logged with DashCommand and HPTuners. Still waiting on Ultragauge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Won’t be installing anything anytime soon got the car from the dealership 6 miles down the road same problem


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Just got the car back. The clip that held on the intake tube coming off the intercooler was bent and one side was not holding under pressure. New intake tube and clip. Now to install the GMPP exhaust when the pipes cool down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

lmiller0810 said:


> So here is the plan. The car is in the shop now for a CEL and the door lock button on the exterior handle not working. But the car is completely stock. I will, hopefully, bring it back home tomorrow.
> 
> I will be finding a 1/4 mile straight and doing 2 passes, thoughts?
> 
> ...


Thoughts are you have a lot of disposable income. And that is a good thing. Throttle body spacer is a waste of money. Besides sounding cooler, don't think the CAI will do anything for you. 
Exhaust may help, but most of the manufacturers have already figured out how to maximize exhaust systems for power and fuel economy. It may give some better sound.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Exhaust installed. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks good! Silver is an awesome color. I think as a color it ages nicely.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Alright GMPP exhaust installed sounds good. BNR throttle body spacer installed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Just put in some water wetter to cool it down a little. Before running 185-200. Depending on sitting or driving. Will report results after a couple of days, after good mixing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

BNR throttle body has been installed. With the exhaust and TBS, it seems to hold in a certain gear longer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

I forgot to mention the best go fast part for the car. Extra 50 horsepower. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

GM OEM foglight kit is in the mail. Suspension on order. Will update as parts arrive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Do we get an exhaust clip? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

https://youtu.be/7YUcWVzrSe4

https://youtu.be/N9LAt79L5B0

https://youtu.be/uo_Ib5nu8Ns




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Osgoood1 (Sep 26, 2017)

lmiller0810 said:


> Nope. Bought new ones front and rear. Also replaced Cruze and LT with black also
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you pick up the LT and the cruze ones. I got the replacement bowties but couldn't find the LT


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Gmparts direct.com. Get the part number and google it. It will show all the stores that have them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Fog lights installed! Now I just have to wait until Monday till the dealer can reprogram my BCM. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

lmiller0810 said:


> Just put in some water wetter to cool it down a little. Before running 185-200. Depending on sitting or driving. Will report results after a couple of days, after good mixing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Water wetter absolutely makes no difference at all. Same temps as before. No change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zippypcs (Sep 6, 2017)

That is funny as I too have put a bottle of "Wetter" in my new cars and it makes no difference in temp. I used it years ago and it helped on some of those but the new cars and all of the computers seem to keep things in check mostly.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

BCM finally programmed. $120. Found it interesting that the tire sensors had to reprogrammed in order to active fog lights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stepasyd (Feb 11, 2018)

I know i'm late to the party, but maaannn those fogs look great.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Lookin' good!


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Finally installed! Been sitting in my garage for 4 months.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

